
Today’s Oceans and a 94M-Year-Old Catastrophe - DrScump
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/01/suffocating-oceans/550415/?single_page=true
======
teslabox
Several years ago I wrote a piece titled, "To Save the Gulf, Send the
Enterprise". At the time the Deepwater Horizon oil geyser was spewing crude
oil into the Gulf of Mexico, and the well's owners were trying to figure out
what to do.

I suggested sending the US Navy's portable nuclear reactors (such as carried
in the Enterprise and other aircraft carriers) to aerate the ocean surrounding
the oil geyser. It was entirely impractical - a navy blogger responded to my
email with a blog post (and a link) to say it was a terrible idea.

The Enterprise has since been retired, and is currently being disposed of. But
I think the core of the idea is still valid. Aeration would help deal with all
this agricultural runoff...

Maybe I'll write a new post for my neglected website:
[http://SendTheEnterprise.org/](http://SendTheEnterprise.org/)

~~~
haZard_OS
Would you mind explaining how your proposal could help mitigate the effects of
agricultural runoff?

~~~
teslabox
People put bubblers in aquariums to support more fish than could otherwise
survive based solely on the surface area of the tank.

The gulfs are basically anaerobic septic tanks. Adding oxygen would allow
aerobic bacteria to consume the excess nutrients.

Edit: thanks for asking, I should develop this into a full blog post.

~~~
haZard_OS
I would appreciate a blog post or article on this topic. I asked for an
explanation because I see a number of serious obstacles to implementing a
solution of this kind. A more complete explanation would give you the space to
lay out the proposal in a way that might answer my objections. FYI - I work in
the environmental field and so I am genuinely curious about the specifics of
your proposal. If you do write a more complete version, please let me know .

    
    
      haZard_OS@protonmail.com

------
codecamper
Aren't the algae in the ocean responsible for creating most of the oxygen that
we mammals breath?

------
lovemenot
If the problem is too much life of the wrong sort (algal bloom) appropriate
solutions are probably biological too.

Follow the carbon and the energy.

Life tends to concentrate carbon; handy for us if it could be sequestered. So
which living method of sequestration exists or could be engineered?

afaik the reason for the existence of oil and gas is not well understood.
Above is a proposal to lay down a new layer of it.

